# How much weight has everyone gained this year (so far)?



## Forrest (Nov 24, 2007)

I have gained around 25 pounds so far this year. Since February when I decided to start gaining weight. I was about 238 pounds then and now I weigh around 263 pounds. Hopefully next year I reach my current goal of 300 pounds, and continue getting fatter from there. What about everyone else? How has everyone else done this year? Hopefully better than me. Let me and everyone else know. Goodbye for now everyone. - Forrest


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 24, 2007)

At the beginning of the year I was still losing weight. At like 170lbs.
Got down into the 160 range. Now, I honestly don't weigh myself much at all, so a lot of this is guesstimation. 
It was around march I started really eating a lot more and by summer I didn't pay as much attention to losing weight as I usually do.
Probably because I started realizing I like myself the way I am, this year that whole bit dawned on me.

I thought I was around 185 right now, not having weighed myself in like four months. I thought I put om a little, I've been noticing my body being a lot more different than it was, in such gradual ways that I underestimated how heavy I was getting. This morning the scale said 208, which is bigger than I've ever been at any point in my life. So that's kinda exciting to me.

All in all, guessing my lightest of the year and my heaviest being now, I put on about 48lbs. Which is a lot! I have been eating pretty much nonstop it seems like the last few months. I'm cutting back a bit, but I'm still really excited. I'll keep a better eye on my weight from now on.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been gaining off and on for a few years. This year I had started out working out and losing some weight that had accumulated. I think I was probably down to 210-215. The past few months I've been going thru a lot of stress and eating has been sort of a way to maintain energy and perhaps divert my thoughts. This past month I've kind of gone bonkers and have been going to the buffet almost daily, and stuffing myself at almost any time day or night that I can. I knew TG was a big day too, but I surprised myself today when I stepped on the scale and it read 276.4, now that was with clothes and shoes on, but still I surprised myself how much it read. My gut is where most of the weight is going. I took some pictures too, thinking I might show it off. I measured 54"! Lets see if I was an average of 212.5, that would mean over the past 6 months, but honestly only about 8-10 weeks, I've gained 63 lbs! Whoah! Not sure I can keep up this pace, but 300 definitely seems well within my range by New Years.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Nov 24, 2007)

I stayed in te 150 range for most of the year. In September I embarked on a Journey to gain 20 lbs and topped out at 171 about 2 weeks ago. Somehow, though I managed to drop down to 165 since then. It could be that I used a different scale to measure myself over the holiday than I do at college. So I've gained between 15 and 20 pounds this year.


----------



## latefreshman15 (Nov 25, 2007)

Now im between 154 and 158, but I gained 10 last holiday and it could happen again!


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nevermind holidays. I quit smoking two months ago and have replaced the habit with chocolate... *reaches for secret supply*


----------



## BuffetKing (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't been trying to gain at all, but I've still managed to put on about 30lbs this year. I couldn't believe how thrilled I was when I passed 300. Such a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## DrFeeder (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> All in all, guessing my lightest of the year and my heaviest being now, I put on about 48lbs. Which is a lot! I have been eating pretty much nonstop it seems like the last few months. I'm cutting back a bit, but I'm still really excited. I'll keep a better eye on my weight from now on.



Great! BTW, I'd say you're not a "foodaholic"...you're doing this on purpose, not because you can't help it!

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 25, 2007)

only 5 lbs for Me  * sobbing


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 25, 2007)

well I was on a pretty good pace I had gone from 307 -345 between feb and august I mean I was really eating everything in sight tons of food, drinking delicious cream shakes fast food whole nine yards lol. I felt very accomplished and was soooo close to 350. But then I started feeling sick and as much as it saddened me, I mean it really did I cried lol, I had to lose weight for my health. Apparently I had developed high blood presure but there is a possibility that my pressure was up because of the too small cuff! Anyway my weight was throwing my hormones off and since my boyfriend and I still want to have kids in the near future, hopefully very near, I needed to lose some weight. So now I am back down to about 310 and that is only because I gave into the beast a little the past couple of weeks and was eating like old times again lol. I had got to 299.4 I don't want to get below 280 no matter what. So hopefully my doctor will be happy with that.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 26, 2007)

DrFeeder said:


> Great! BTW, I'd say you're not a "foodaholic"...you're doing this on purpose, not because you can't help it!
> 
> --Dr. Feeder



Don't read too much into that! I put it up playingly as my title, because I do tend to think of myself as addicted to eating a lot. But I don't really think of my appetite as a negative.


----------



## ChubbyFA (Nov 27, 2007)

last year around this time i was about 180. I got up to about 220 without even trying, but now that I've started trying to gain and eating like crazy I've LOST weight and seem to be stuck around 210-215 pounds. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 27, 2007)

If I knew how much I weighed right now, I could give a better amount for how much I've gained. I was about 385-390 at the start of the year, and last I checked I was 430. My pants aren't getting any more lose since being over here in England, so I can assume I haven't lost any weight either. So over the year I gained about 45-50 pounds. Not bad huh?


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I was 233.7lbs in August... and now, according to my doctor, I'm now 253.9lbs... so I'd say at least 20 pounds...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Nevermind holidays. I quit smoking two months ago and have replaced the habit with chocolate... *reaches for secret supply*




Excellant. Well done. Your body will thank you Bafta.


----------



## imfree (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 435, so that means I've gained
a bijilliondy pounds this year.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say I have put on roughly 10 pounds, making me 165


----------



## benny (Nov 29, 2007)

i got food poisoning a few weeks ago and i didnt eat for a while now i am better im eating heaps but i run arounds heaps so i havent actually gained anything surprisingly


----------



## Forrest (Nov 29, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> If I knew how much I weighed right now, I could give a better amount for how much I've gained. I was about 385-390 at the start of the year, and last I checked I was 430. My pants aren't getting any more lose since being over here in England, so I can assume I haven't lost any weight either. So over the year I gained about 45-50 pounds. Not bad huh?



Not bad at all Sasha. Better than me. Hopefully next year I gain at least that much.. Hhmmm. Do I smell a new thread. How much does everyone want to gain next year? I think I'll save that until we're closer to the new year though. How about anyone else, how much did you gain this year so far?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 2, 2007)

In February, I was around 190, give or take a few pounds, and now I'm 257. So I packed on 67 pounds in almost a year.


----------



## infinity57401 (Dec 3, 2007)

My weight jumps up and down but it's around the same last time I checked I weigh 196.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Dec 7, 2007)

I've gained 38 lbs since the year started.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 7, 2007)

not as much as i was hoping for. maybe 280 to 290-300 and thats all. i've been binging on junk and beer for the last two years or so. was hoping for 350 at end of this year but i doubt it would happen!


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 11, 2007)

im working around 40lbs hoping to get that to 50 lbs by the end of the year. shouldnt be too hard:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## tpamour (Dec 11, 2007)

I did the opposite. I went from 5'3 142 to 5'3 135. Maybe this upcomming year i'll start:eat1: some more and work my way up to at least 150. I feel too thin right now.


----------



## supathick mami (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey everyone 
I've gained over 60 pounds this year probably somewhere around 70 pounds  I have posted some of those before and after in the paysite section  
and there is plenty on my site as well.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 22, 2007)

^ and every lbs looks absolutely amazing on your body:wubu:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Dec 22, 2007)

im guessing about 15 lbs. you can really see a difference in my face in the pictures taken on new years eve last year and the pictures taken recently.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive gained ... well its complicated lol. I gained 42 lbs in about 3 months (mostly muscle) then i left for collage and i was obviously expecting the freshman 15 or more, but I'm down to 165 from 180.. in another 3 months... so I got the negative freshman 15 goin now


----------



## Matthew (Dec 23, 2007)

Ive gained 25 pounds ...but it all happened at the end of the year .....since september.....Its all that College Cafe food.....mmmmmm


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 24, 2007)

probably about 10lbs but have drunk 18 cans of carling today so am quite bloated!!! i'm still going lol


----------



## DrFeeder (Dec 24, 2007)

supathick mami said:


> Hey everyone
> I've gained over 60 pounds this year probably somewhere around 70 pounds  I have posted some of those before and after in the paysite section
> and there is plenty on my site as well.



Great gain! To what do you attribute your success?


----------



## pudgy (Dec 25, 2007)

I gained around 30 pounds. Three months in Hawaii for an internship helped, as did a girlfriend, and good ole college food. My belly and face got bigger and I love every ounce of it!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Dec 28, 2007)

I gained 55 lbs this year......... my husband has gained more frequent erections . I still in my head move like I am smaller so I tend to sqeeze into small tight places. When I bend over I have to bounce a little to sway the momentum. I have a huge double chin again. Dimples are a little deeper, Ass is more padded and I have my thunder thighs back. I will have to post a few pics soon.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 29, 2007)

Do to my seperation last year I have dropped about 25 pounds and weigh around 225#. My ex wasn't a FA so I never really let go. At one time in my life I was at 300# and loved it! Maybe one day i'll meet an FFA!


----------



## waldo (Dec 29, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I gained 55 lbs this year......... my husband has gained more frequent erections . I still in my head move like I am smaller so I tend to sqeeze into small tight places. When I bend over I have to bounce a little to sway the momentum. I have a huge double chin again. Dimples are a little deeper, Ass is more padded and I have my thunder thighs back. I will have to post a few pics soon.



Your husband is a lucky guy


----------



## DrFeeder (Dec 29, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I gained 55 lbs this year.......



Congrats! To what do you attribute your success?


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 29, 2007)

25 gained for me this year


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Dec 30, 2007)

waldo said:


> Your husband is a lucky guy


Thanks Waldo



DrFeeder said:


> Congrats! To what do you attribute your success?


Well I wish I had an exciting story to tell you but a single drug was the cause.I gained a few lbs before but The dr. perscribed me a drug that sent me on a rapid gain of about 9lbs a week after 5 weeks I gained 45 lbs, it was fast and unintentional. But a fantasy come true for my husband.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lessee...*checks watch*...25 lbs? Ah, college and its meal cards.


----------



## J34 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Lessee...*checks watch*...25 lbs? Ah, college and its meal cards.



Yes college does tend to put weight on. Last year I went from 145 to 180. Now I am back down to 155.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> 48lbs.



The grand total is now 54lbs.
Hurray for holidays! :eat1:


----------



## runningman (Dec 30, 2007)

I have gained.......... 0 lbs.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The grand total is now 54lbs.
> Hurray for holidays! :eat1:


Don't forget ya have today and tomarrow to finish off the Holidays!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

This year I've gained 100 lbs. due to the excellent feeder I have. That and pretty much doing no activity...slows the metabolism.


----------



## Van (Jan 19, 2008)

I gained 40 lbs last year but I lost about 8 since this year. I need to get back on track and stay motivated


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I have been stuck at 188


----------



## bigirlover (Jan 28, 2008)

trying to go up or down? is that pic of you?


----------



## hela90 (Aug 31, 2009)

im 130 cuz i run track 4 long beach state!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 2, 2009)

Since Jan 09 about 70 lbs.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 2, 2009)

I have gone from 192 to 214 so far this year. I started gaining on Dec 12 2008 and I have gained nearly 30 lbs since then.

January 2009 192 lbs










August 2009









I"m sure I'll be putting on more before the year is out.


----------



## MarkFan (Sep 3, 2009)

Wowsers!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow thats a nice belly,good job.


----------



## Saxphon (Sep 3, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> I have gone from 192 to 214 so far this year. I started gaining on Dec 12 2008 and I have gained nearly 30 lbs since then.
> 
> January 2009 192 lbs
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics, Kitten! Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## ohiofa (Sep 3, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> I have gone from 192 to 214 so far this year. I started gaining on Dec 12 2008 and I have gained nearly 30 lbs since then.
> 
> January 2009 192 lbs
> 
> ...



WOW! :smitten: I love how its plumped up your belly. I think your going to have to rename yourself "CurveyKitten"!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 4, 2009)

Kitten just wait until your legs catch up to that belly!!!OMG is all I can say.:smitten:


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow thanks everyone for your compliments. I appreciate it. I have been having mixed feelings about the new weight as of late and it helps when everyone is so supportive


----------



## forced into delurking (Sep 5, 2009)

Kitten, sorry I am late on this. You looked great at 192 with just a hint of a belly. But now you are absolutely incredible. Your belly and bewbs are insane right now. I would love to be able to give your big soft belly a rub and hug.


----------



## labrat (Sep 8, 2009)

A pathetic total of 13 lbs - the most I've ever gained.
I was 162 at the beginning of the year and without realizing it was at 165 . Probably being over 50 did that. That was the most I had ever weighed.

I started wondering about what it would like to gain more and came across this site. There are others like me.

I'm having intense desire to gain weight. I wish I knew why. This does not seem "normal" to me. I'm happily married with a wife who is much bigger than me (about 220). Anyway since late June I started stuffing myself and gained 5 Lbs pretty quickly. Then I tried to stop. The last few days I've really let loose when I realized none of my old clothes fit anymore. Out with the old and in with new. I'm now 175 and wondering could I make 200 by the end of year? 175 was a milestone because that officially puts me in the overweight category. 

I'm wavering between letting loose or trying to go back. Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## joness (Sep 9, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> I have gone from 192 to 214 so far this year. I started gaining on Dec 12 2008 and I have gained nearly 30 lbs since then.
> 
> January 2009 192 lbs
> 
> ...



==========================================
How is your gaining mate doing over the same period?


----------



## KotR (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm normally not a cat person, but I approve of this.


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Sep 11, 2009)

I've put on about 60 lbs as a side effect of moving near alot of fast food places...=o


----------



## OnlineFeeder (Sep 14, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> I have gone from 192 to 214 so far this year. I started gaining on Dec 12 2008 and I have gained nearly 30 lbs since then.
> 
> January 2009 192 lbs
> 
> ...



Love this gain.
You look great!


----------



## rustydog7 (Sep 15, 2009)

CuriousKitten said:


> Wow thanks everyone for your compliments. I appreciate it. I have been having mixed feelings about the new weight as of late and it helps when everyone is so supportive



You are beautiful girl, nice little belly and boobs. Keep gaining you look great.:eat1::smitten:


----------



## hamburger_helper (Sep 20, 2009)

so far this year i have packed on 60 pounds. not bad for only 9 months.

this was me when i started at 205





and this is me 2 months ago at 255. ive since added 10 pounds on top of this.





im pushing for at least 75 by the end of the year.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Sep 21, 2009)

joness said:


> ==========================================
> How is your gaining mate doing over the same period?



Sadly not as good as I had hoped. He fluctuates between a gain of 10-17lbs. It's so not fair. I've now put on 31 since we started and he's only half way there to match me and it was HIS IDEA! Oh well.


----------



## buttbooger (Sep 27, 2009)

mine was 40 lbs this year.


----------



## Sophillia (Oct 4, 2009)

25 pounds since April here, but I have put on the first 15 pound without realizing it, but now I just do not want to stop... for now. 240 pounds now, slowly getting back to my highest of 258 and looking forward to it


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 5, 2009)

gosh! what a cute belly you have


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 5, 2009)

i've actually gained 20 lbs


----------



## ranch90 (Nov 19, 2009)

3 weeks ago i decided i wanted to gain weight - i always wanted to, but just didnt do it. I was 105lbs and now i am 123lbs. Just eating heaps. I want a belly and i can see one starting...


----------



## ranch90 (Nov 19, 2009)

3 weeks ago i decided i wanted to gain weight - i always wanted to, but just didnt do it. I was 105lbs and now i am 123lbs. Just eating heaps. I want a belly and i can see one starting...


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Nov 20, 2009)

i think i have gained about 50 pounds so far this year. :eat2: :eat1:

i don't have any pictures to compare, but you can compare my videos on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/hallihallo69


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 20, 2009)

:smitten:I started at about 270 and now i'm at an exciting 340!! :wubu: I've been eating like crazy this year and I just love my belly its the biggest part of me :wubu: I'm hoping to get to about 360 by the end of the year  I'm planning on taking some pics this weekend of my belly to post


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 21, 2009)

vampirekitten said:


> I'm hoping to get to about 360 by the end of the year



Full circle?


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 21, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Full circle?



hopefully! :smitten: only time will tell but if i can help it i'll meet my goal and maybe more :eat1:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 21, 2009)

I was just thinking the other day about the BUFFY episode where the demons were playing poker using Kittens as chips.:eat2:


----------



## GettingChubby (Nov 26, 2009)

i've gained approx 20-30lbs


----------



## jennam (Dec 3, 2009)

I gained 12 pounds...but I hope to make it an even 20 before the year is over!


----------



## Tracii (Dec 12, 2009)

Well its closing in on the last days of 09 I hope everyone had reached where they wanted to be weight wise.
With all the plateaus,ups and downs along the way its been a banner year for me actually breaking the 300 mark but then loosing 5-10 lbs
I joined the Dims in Feb 09 and weighed 215 plus or minus.I had been at 200 for a few years so I was excited that I had gained a little.
I had been lurking on the Dims story board for a few years so joined the forum.
So reading all the posts and gaining encouragment from people that post plus the ones I have met here and chatted with which BTW are some great guys and gals I have surpassed my own expectations.
So as of Dec 09 I have gained way more that I ever expected and am the heaviest I have ever been at 319 lbs so thanks so much.:bow:


----------



## Bhm4life (Dec 13, 2009)

i have gained 30-35 pounds this year


----------

